# Snowboard boot inserts



## Sporksrule (Jan 7, 2004)

*boot inserts*

Hey =),

I have the same problem. I have not been able to find anything, so if you do let me know =). In the past I have duct taped foam pieces to the ankle area on top of my foot. May sound goofy,lol..but it worked.


----------



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Boots*

Most places that specialize in ski boot outfitting can help you with snowboard boot fitting. Try Racer's Edge in Breck, they do an awesome job.

What you need: most likely a collar that will go around the outside of you liner and aroung the heel area. It's foam added to your liner. You may also need a heel raiser depending on how much lifting you got's going on.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Any Sure Foot can help. It ain't cheap but you will have professional care at any Sure Foot across the country for adjustments.


----------

